# Dog had a Seizure. Should I put him to sleep? New and need tons of help, please



## Unshifted (Jul 8, 2008)

Hey.

I'm new here. I just found this while searching for some type of dog forum. I would love any and all opinions on my situation. While I know the decision is totally mine and no one can make it for me, I am having such a difficult time with this and I would love some unbiased opinions.

I'll try to make this short but there is a lot to get to. Please try to get through it if you can  My dogs name is Tinder. He is about 14 or 15 years old and he is a mix breed. We're not sure what he is a mix of, however. For a little over a year now, he's been going to the vet more often. He had to have some teeth removed about a year ago, he's had a cough now for about 6 months. He's had blood work and X-rays done more than a few times. He does have the beginnings of Kidney failure but he was doing well. He was energetic and still LOVED food. Even his special KD food for his kidneys, he absolutely LOVED it.

That was up until about 2 weeks ago. He's been on Dexamethasone for his cough but I was trying to wean him off. His cough got worse so I took him to the vet. The woman wanted to repeat the bloodwork but it all came back the same as 3 months ago. Kidney failure but pretty much the same. So she sent me home with some more dexamethasone. 

Well, the next day the extreme dizziness started. He had trouble walking and was very dizzy. I took him to an emergency vet and the man said it could be vestibular disease. He gave him some antibiotics in case it was from an inner ear infection, Baytril (to be honest I'm not sure what this was for) and meclizine for the nausea and told us to come back in a week. 

Tinder had all of the signs of vestibular disease. The head tilt and everything. And he WAS slowly improving. But he stopped having interest in food. He used to LOVE his KD canned food but now refused to eat it. He WOULD eat other things (pepperoni, cheese, turkey...) but refused to eat his own food. But he was eating so I thought that was good. But when we took him back, the vet looked in his eyes and said he wasn't sure if Tinder could even see. I pretty much disagree with this assessment because he can follow my hand if I pretend I have food in it and he's not bumping into things. But either way the vet said that it looks like it might be something other than vestibular disease. He said there was nothing else he could do medically and recommended I go to an optimist and for Tinder to get an MRI.

I recently moved in with my boyfriend and I am unemployed. I am trying to not let money stand in the way of my dogs care but the MRI was $1275 and any additional views would be over $500. So I said I'd wait out the week until he finished his antibiotics. Well, he seemed to be improving a lot. He could go outside without tons of help and his head tilt was getting better. He showed very good signs. He was sleeping a lot but I attributed that to old age. 

But then the seizure happened. Last night I made him some boiled chicken so I could get him to eat something. It was so encouraging because he couldn't eat it fast enough. He loved it and again, I thought that was a sign he was improving. Well, after he ate and I had given him his pills, we were sitting around the living room. All of the sudden he rolled over onto his side and started having a seizure  Later on that night, I looked up the signs of a seizure and it seems like a textbook case. He was stiff, his legs were peddling, his eyes were totally glazed over, his mouth was going and he was just shaking basically. This lasted probably about 3 or 4 minutes. He has never had a seizure before so I was beside myself. I called an emergency vet and told them and they said to go there. He came out of it and I picked him up, and he was totally limp. His breathing was weird and he'd sometimes take short, shallow breaths.

So my boyfriend and I rushed to the vet and after hours of being there, we left him there overnight for them to monitor. They repeated the blood work and said things looked about the same as last week. The vet said with his age, it's most likely a brain tumor causing this. And that could have caused the vestibular disease symptoms. He said my options are basically to put him to sleep now, get an MRI to see if it it IS in fact a brain tumor (but we couldn't do anything about it if it was) or bring him home on some predisone and see how he does.

He basically made it sound like putting him to sleep was inevitable. Which I understand at his age. But I am so lost as to what to do. We left him overnight and the vet called this morning and said he's doing better. He's alert, looking around, and looks better. He said we can take him home on the prednisone and if he has another seizure, maybe we'll be ready then to put him down. He didn't outright say this but he basically did. 

I know you all understand the bond I have with him, as I'm sure you all have it with your own dogs. I just don't know what to do  I know his quality of life isn't what it used to be, but is that grounds for putting him to sleep? And if so, when do I do it? Should I do it now before he suffers anymore or should I wait to see if he's doing better?

I know the bottom line is, if he had a seizure as his age...it's not looking good. And he could very well have another one. My boyfriend works all day and I am without a car, so I can't rush the dog to the vet if need be. I really, truly want to do what is best for Tinder. I do not want him to suffer needlessly, but I also can't stand the "what if"s. 

What if I should get the MRI? What if it isn't a brain tumor and we're only going on assumptions? What if it would be treated and he could at least be comfortable for a few weeks more?

*Any* and *all* advice is totally welcome. I really need to hear some opinions on this. I'm terribly sorry it's so long. I just want you guys to have some background on Tinder. If you read all of this, thank you so much. 

We are hopefully picking him up tonight, because he didn't have any more seizures.

Thank you again.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Ireally can't offer any advice, I know what I would do, but I'm not you. I can say hat as much as you love him you know what the right thing is even though you may not want it. What ever your decision we will be here for support and comfort.


----------



## Unshifted (Jul 8, 2008)

Thank you so much for the quick reply.

I just don't want to do the wrong thing and regret it either way


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Your dog has lived a long happy life with you, niether of you will regret the decision and your dog thank you for it.


----------



## Unshifted (Jul 8, 2008)

That is what I'm thinking too. And I know I will regret it if I don't do it and he dies in a more painful way. It just was so sudden and it's really hard. I'm thinking maybe I will spend the week with him and do it on friday. I'm not sure if that is selfish or not. I still have to see how it is. Obviously if he's really bad, I will do it sooner.

But even typing this, it doesn't feel real and I'm not sure how I'm going to do this  

Thank you for taking the time to reply. This is a really hard time and any support really helps.


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

if you had said to me that your dog is 2 or 3 then I probably would have said no as I have an epileptic dog that I have had for 7 years.... and while he has seiziures occasionally he is otherwise fine.... 

However, a dog as old as your dog usually has an underlying cause for the seizure ie. cancer, brain tumour whatever.... 

now would i run right out and put my dog to sleep... probably not.... would I got crazy with every test in the book.... doubtful.... I would do my best to keep my dog comfortable until I couldn't and then I would euthanize.... 

its a hard decision that only you can make.... 

I am sorry to hear your dog is not well and wish you wisdom in making the best decision for both of you 
s


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Ditto Shalva.


----------



## Unshifted (Jul 8, 2008)

I wanted to say again thank you to everyone who responded. I was really very upset today and it helped a lot.

I have an update: We picked Tinder up at about 10 and he does look a ton better than last night. I am not getting my hopes up completely, I am trying to stay realistic. The vet seemed pleased with how much better he looked, so that was good. They told me to come back in a week to two weeks for a follow-up.

They gave him the prednisone and I asked for some liquid valium I could give to him rectally just in case he had a seizure. I feel safer knowing there is at least something I can do. And my boyfriend works all day and I am without a car, so I feel like at least I can try to help him while my boyfriend comes to get us to a vet.

I am cautiously optimistic. I know that with his age and him having a seizure and everything, it points towards a brain tumor. But I had thought I lost him last night so to have him back is amazing.

I am going to take whatever time is left to just spend with him. I never really took him for granted because I always tried to be aware that he was getting older and he was going to die someday. But I will definitely be petting him more.

Everyone tells me that I'll know when to let go...well, I'm not feeling it just yet. He seems tired but he doesn't seem to be in pain. I know it is very wait-and-see but I will keep you all updated.

I can't even begin to express how much your kind words and advice helped me and will continue to help me. Thank you all again.

If anyone has any advice or tips on the prednisone or valium, I would love to hear it.


----------



## Maggpie (May 21, 2008)

I was going to say get him off the dexamethasone and put him on prednisone. Dexamethasone is a very very high potent steroid almost 20x higher than prednisone and that alone could be the cause of his seizures.

I'm happy he is looking better and he has had a wonderful life with you and you have been a terrific mom to him


----------



## Unshifted (Jul 8, 2008)

Maggpie said:


> I'm happy he is looking better and he has had a wonderful life with you and you have been a terrific mom to him


Thank you, that means a LOT to me. My mom got me Tinder when I was 7 or 8 after my other dog, Pongo, was hit by a car. I fell in love instantly with Tinder and ever since I've been really attached to him. 

He was really healthy as a young and even middle aged dog. Naturally as he got older, he had more and more problems that needed to be addressed by the vet. Well, my mom thinks I waste my money on him. When I was living at home, she would always lecture me on how he's old and I am just wasting my money, and old dogs just basically fall apart. I'm sorry, but there is absolutely no way I am going to let Tinder "fall apart" if I can help it. When he was yelping around the house and wouldn't eat because his teeth needed to come out, she said to me that I needed to "let him go" What the heck? After his teeth were fixed he was like a puppy again.

I am 22 now and while money is scarce, I will *always* spend whatever I can to help him. It makes me feel good for someone to tell me I'm a good mom to him because I try really hard. My mom is such a nay sayer and so negative about it all.

Anyway, thank you


----------



## Maggpie (May 21, 2008)

I hear ya. Maggie is going on about $18,000.00 for medical The last one was her palate collapsing after Distichias surgery and it was a "Make a decision NOW" either put her to sleep or pay $2800 to have her palate fixed. So obviously she is my child and I had her palate fixed, but some people hear that and say I am crazy because she is "just a dog". Well, she isn't "just a dog" to me  So PetCare here I come......... and now she is snoring at my feet as I type this.

You will know when the time comes and Tinder is no longer comfortable in this life and he will let you know too. Until then, enjoy every minute with him and enjoy his unconditional love towards you. That is one of the best parts of having a dog - their love and affection they show everyday towards you.


----------

